# Beck's Lake Fish Camp



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Here's the link from the PNJ article. It states the launch is now $5. That place should be overrun at that price. It should be one of if not the best place on the river.

http://www.beckslakefishcamp.com./


----------



## RUSTY (Oct 2, 2007)

Never been there but it looks nice in the video.


----------

